# Beinhart-Tour 28.10.: Trailschmankerl im "Canyon-Land"



## X-Präsi (21. Oktober 2007)

Thomas K (alias Präsi) und Staabi, seines Zeichens die rechte Hand des Chefs der Fa. Canyon, laden uns Beinharte ein, die feinsten Canyon-Teststrecken rund um Koblenz abzusurfen. Auf die Höhen über Mosel und Rhein schaffen wir uns in betont moderatem Tempo überwiegend über breite Wege und Forstpisten. Bergab gehts dann teilweise auf mittlerem Kreuznach-Niveau (bis Trailskala Stufe S2) mit traumhaften Blicken ins Tal. Dabei werden wir nicht nur den sagenumwobenen B1-Trail unter die Stollen nehmen, sondern auch einige schöne Teile des Rheinsteigs kennen lernen. Es wird nicht zu schwer, aber man sollte sichauf Singletrails wohl fühlen. 

Hier noch mal die Fakten:

*Wann?*
Start in Koblenz am 28.10., *11.15 Uhr * (Startzeit geändert am 22.10.)

*Was?*
Ca. 50 Km / 1200 Hm mit einigen Abschnitten bis Schwierigkeitsgrad S2 (siehe www.singletrailskala.de). Alles in betont moderatem Bergauf-Tempo!

*Wo?*
Gestartet wird vor der Stadthalle Koblenz (direkt an der Pfaffendorfer Brücke)

*Wer guidet?*
Staabi  und Thomas K alias Präsi
*
Wer kann mit und wie anmelden?*
Alle Beinharten & Gäste, sofern sie ein sicheres Bike fahren und einen Helm aufsetzen. 
Gäste nehmen auf eigene Gefahr teil und müssen vor dem Start einen Haftungsverzicht unterschreiben. 
Da wir einige Trails des gut besuchten Rheinsteigs surfen wollen, darf die Gruppe nicht zu groß werden. Daher können maximal 12 Leutz mit. Dabei ist, wer sich hier im Forum angemeldet hat. 

*Wie wird ggfs. abgesagt?*
Bei üblem Wetter oder anderen Katastrophen wird im Forum bis spätestens um 9 Uhr morgens vor der Tour abgesagt. 

Fragen zur Tour an [email protected]

I freu mi!

Euer 

Thomas K aus Mü-Sa


----------



## Turbotom (21. Oktober 2007)

Erster oder ?    

Bin dabei  

Gruß Oliver.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChuckNorris (21. Oktober 2007)

Zweiter


Gruß
Chuck


----------



## Mr Cannondale (21. Oktober 2007)

Dritter
Wir könnten evtl. mit der Bahn nach Koblenz fahren


----------



## Mr. Hide (21. Oktober 2007)

*Vierter -* Brauche mal wieder eine positive Erfahrung nach dem Debakel gegen Mainz eben 

Bringt der Staabi auch ein Rad in XXXL mit? Ein Grand Canyon also.......


----------



## aju (21. Oktober 2007)

Fünfter - endlich mal wieder eine beinharte Tour mitfahren!

Ich werde mit dem Auto anreisen und könnte bei Bedarf noch jemand mitnehmen.


----------



## maifelder (21. Oktober 2007)

6ter


----------



## grosser (21. Oktober 2007)

7ter


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. Oktober 2007)

8te


----------



## [email protected] (21. Oktober 2007)

Nummer 9 

Die Plätze gehen ja weg wie warme Semmeln


----------



## Der Herz-König (21. Oktober 2007)

Dann mach ich mal den 10ten. Dieses mal solo, ohne mein zweites Herz, in der Hoffnung, dass auch die Kraft von einem ausreicht.

Ich werde von Mainz aus mit dem Auto anfahren. Habe noch ein bis zwei Plätze frei. Wer kommt mit?
cu
Jochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (22. Oktober 2007)

11ter


----------



## grosser (22. Oktober 2007)

Der Herz-König schrieb:


> Dann mach ich mal den 10ten. Dieses mal solo, ohne mein zweites Herz, in der Hoffnung, dass auch die Kraft von einem ausreicht.
> 
> Ich werde von Mainz aus mit dem Auto anfahren. Habe noch ein bis zwei Plätze frei. Wer kommt mit?
> cu
> Jochen



Ich würde mit dir fahren!
Gruß
Dieter


----------



## carboni (22. Oktober 2007)

Na gut, dann fahr ich eben auch mit .
Wann geht es wo los?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Mr. Hide (22. Oktober 2007)

Das war ja mal rekordverdächtig - kaum gepostet, schonn ausgebucht 

Aber wenn der Meister ruft 

Bei dem Teilnehmerfeld ist eine legendäre Veranstaltung vorprogrammiert....

Also, um es mit Achim zu sagen: Wo geht´s denn nu los?


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Oktober 2007)

ihr seid ja irre. muss am besch****** wetter liegen...
weitere anmeldungen also nur noch möglich, wenn jemand anderes absagt.

noch was zur anreise:

mit der regionalbahn würde es 9.30 in mz losgehen. zustieg in bingen hbf (der in bingerbrück) um 10.14. ankunft in koblenz um 11.07.

damit auch die bahnfahrer (wie ich ab bingen), die chance haben, pünktlich an der rhein-mosel-halle (stadthalle) zu sein, wird *hiermit der start auf 11.15 verschoben*!!!

für die navi-user, hier noch die anschrift: julius wegeler str. 4, 56068 koblenz

und noch ein link zum anfahrtplan:
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ie...8,7598725,7799414110361752304&li=lmd&z=14&t=m

i freu mi ja so...


----------



## radicalric (22. Oktober 2007)

Dreizehnter, das war knapp.
Wer will mit der Bahn von Mainz aus fahren?
Vorrausgesetzt das die Züge überhaupt fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fresh Lemon (22. Oktober 2007)

radicalric schrieb:


> Dreizehnter, das war knapp.



Ja, und zwar knapp daneben. DU BIST RAUS!


----------



## radicalric (22. Oktober 2007)

Egal, dann bin ich halt erster Nachrücker.


----------



## mathias (22. Oktober 2007)

Mist hab ich nicht aufgepasst . Dann bin ich zweiter Nachrücker.
PräsiTour = gut 

Grüsse vom LM.
Mathias


----------



## Fresh Lemon (22. Oktober 2007)

mathias schrieb:


> Grüsse vom LM



Was ist denn LM? Locky Mountain - die chinesische Billigkopie, oder was?


----------



## mathias (22. Oktober 2007)

Frech Zitrone, daß heißt le... mich 

Schön das Du nicht mitkommst  

Mathias


----------



## ChuckNorris (22. Oktober 2007)

radicalric schrieb:


> Dreizehnter, das war knapp.
> Wer will mit der Bahn von Mainz aus fahren?
> Vorrausgesetzt das die Züge überhaupt fahren.



Wenn die Bahn nicht streikt würde ich mitfahren.

Gruß

Chuck


----------



## Der Biber (22. Oktober 2007)

@ Präsi
HI, 
ich hätte auch Lust auf en schönen Trail Sonntag, hab aber leider zu spät von erfahren.
Könnt ihr das Teilnehmerlimit nicht noch ein bischen lockern, is ja schließlich  nicht mehr so viel los auf den Trails wie im Sommer.
mb simon


----------



## Der Herz-König (22. Oktober 2007)

grosser schrieb:


> Ich würde mit dir fahren!
> Gruß
> Dieter



Hi Dieter,
die Bahnfahrt klingt verlockend und macht mehr Sinn. Viel schneller sind wir mit dem Auto sowieso nicht. Also, lass uns umsteigen!
Jochen


----------



## Rockside (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich würde es ja gern auch mal mit der Bahn vesuchen. Nehmen die denn so viele Räder ohne zu murren mit?


----------



## [email protected] (22. Oktober 2007)

@Präsi
Ich würde dann auch ab HBF Bingen (Bingerbrück) mit dem Zug fahren.
Wie sieht das mit dem Länderticket oder wie auch immer das genannt wird aus? Du als alter Bahnfahrer kennst dich doch da bestimmt aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Biber (25. Oktober 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> @Präsi
> Ich würde dann auch ab HBF Bingen (Bingerbrück) mit dem Zug fahren.
> Wie sieht das mit dem Länderticket oder wie auch immer das genannt wird aus? Du als alter Bahnfahrer kennst dich doch da bestimmt aus



Hi, 
also mit ner Tageskarte nach Koblenz können 5 Personen hin und zurück fahren, also den ganzen Tag halt. Die Bikes fahren für Umme 
also dann viel spass
Gruß simon


----------



## Turbotom (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo muß leider meinen" Ersten Platz zurückgeben" , wegen dringender OP darf ich leider nicht fahren.

Viel Spaß 

Mfg

Oliver


----------



## X-Präsi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hi Ihr Leutz,

auch den Co-Guide hats erwischt 

Ich kann leider nicht mit, da krank. Aber Staabi freut sich schon auf Euch. Er wird heute Abend hier noch was rein schreiben.

Gruß & vviel Trailvergnügen!


----------



## ChuckNorris (26. Oktober 2007)

Turbotom schrieb:


> Hallo muß leider meinen" Ersten Platz zurückgeben" , wegen dringender OP darf ich leider nicht fahren.
> 
> Viel Spaß
> 
> ...



Na dann " GUTE BESSERUNG "  und wenn die Schmerzen zu groß sind   

Gruß
Chuck


----------



## Staabi (26. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

freue mich auch darauf, einige unserer Trails hier in der Koblenzer Gegend präsentieren zu können. Bin mal gespannt, wie es Euch gefällt.

Treffen ist um 11:15 am Brunnen vor der Rhein Mosel Halle. Ich bin der mit dem Canyon . Dann geht es erstmal auf die andere Rheinseite, dann hoch, dann steil runter, über eine kleine Lahnbrücke, dann flach wieder hoch, dann wieder runter (mit ein bischen bergauf zwischendrin), dann wieder hoch (steil) runter, bischen hoch, länger runter, bischen geradeaus, dann wieder lange hoch und dann ein wenig eben bis es wieder richtig runter geht. Dann zum Schluss nur ganz wenig geradeaus und sind wir auch schon wieder an der Rhein Mosel Halle. 






da geht's grad ein bischen hoch

Nur zur Sicherheit: Denkt bitte daran das am Sonntag die Uhr auf Winterzeit umgestellt wird. Also Treffen 11:15 Winterzeit.

Viele Grüße,

Michael


----------



## Mr. Hide (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss mich auch abmelden wegen Terminmißkoordination 
Damit ist der 2. Platz für Mattttthhhhhhias auch frei!


----------



## ChuckNorris (27. Oktober 2007)

Durch Bauarbeiten am Haus die damit verbundene Schwäche:kotz:  muß ich leider absagen.

Bis dann Gruß

Chuck


----------



## Der Herz-König (27. Oktober 2007)

Das ist ja eine richtige Schwäche-Epidemie, die hier die Runde macht  . Na, wenigstens kommen die Nachrücker damit alle unter.

Ich habe mal den Zugfahrplan durchstöbert. Schon wenn wir nur zu zweit ein Rheinland-Pfalz Ticket für 25 EUR kaufen, sind wir damit billiger, als wenn jeder seinen eigenen Fahrschein löst (15,60 EUR pro Person), Fahrrad inklusive.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind Torsten und ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Abfahrt ist 09.30 Uhr am Mainzer Hbf.. Rückfahrt je nachdem wann wir wieder in Koblenz einlaufen, um 16.51 oder um 18:51 Uhr. Wie schaut's aus? Wer kommt noch mit oder steigt später dazu. 5 Nasen passen auf ein Ticket.

Jochen


----------



## carboni (27. Oktober 2007)

Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten , von  wem ist das eigentlich?

Bis morgen. Ich freu mich schon auf eine gemütliche Runde mit euch.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. Oktober 2007)

So wie es aussieht, fahren von Mainz der Hertz König und Radical Ric
017664637287 , dann Grosser und Meinereiner in Budenheim, dann Cuck Noris in Ingelheim: das wären dann 5 für ein Ticket und alle weiteren müssen dann noch ein Ticket kaufen und sich hier im Forum absprechen.
Hier der Fahrplan:

Mainz Hbf  So, 28.10.07  ab  09:30  11   RB 12764 Regionalbahn
Fahrradmitnahme begrenzt möglich, Fahrzeuggebundene Einstiegshilfe: Anmeldung 01805-512512 (14 ct/Min.), Klimaanlage 
Mainz-Mombach    ab 09:34   
Budenheim    ab 09:38   
Uhlerborn    ab 09:41   
Heidesheim(Rheinh)    ab 09:44   
Ingelheim    ab 09:49   
Gau Algesheim    ab 09:53   
Bingen-Gaulsheim    ab 09:58   
Bingen(Rhein) Stadt    ab 10:03   
Bingen(Rhein) Hbf    ab 10:14   
Trechtingshausen    ab 10:19   
Niederheimbach    ab 10:23   
Bacharach    ab 10:26   
Oberwesel    ab 10:31   
St Goar    ab 10:37   
Boppard-Hirzenach    ab 10:42   
Boppard-Bad Salzig    ab 10:46   
Boppard Hbf    ab 10:50   
Spay    ab 10:56   
Rhens    ab 10:59   
Koblenz Hbf  So, 28.10.07  an  11:07  2 Süd  
Dauer: 1:37; fährt täglich


----------



## Mr Cannondale (27. Oktober 2007)

Kennt jemand den Weg vom Bahnhof zur Stadthalle Koblenz (direkt an der Pfaffendorfer Brücke)


----------



## picard (27. Oktober 2007)

Wenn so viele absagen, werde ich mich mal anmelden.

Michael

@Carboni: laut Google Map brauchen wir von Schlangenbad bis Koblenz 1:05 h über die Bäderstraße


----------



## [email protected] (27. Oktober 2007)

Ich fahre doch nicht mit der Bahn, komme mit dem Auto.

@Mr.Cannondale
Ich kenne mich in Koblenz zwar nicht so aus, aber laut nachfolgendem Bild muß man vom HBF grob gesagt Richtung Rhein, dann nach links am Rhein entlang bis zur Stadthalle( rotes Rechteck), Der Brunnen sollte der Punkt in dem roten Kreis davor sein.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre vom Bahnhofsvorplatz den Markenbildchenweg Richtung Rhein zu fahren, dann nach links in die Mainzer Straße und dann die zweite rechts in die Julius-Wegeler-Straße.
Aber vielleicht hat der Guide ja noch einen besseren Vorschlag parat...


----------



## Der Herz-König (27. Oktober 2007)

Okay, dann besorge ich mal mit Torsten in Mainz ein Rheinland-Pfalz Ticket. Wenn Uwe und Dieter zusteigen sind wir zu viert. Clemens, der alte Chuck hat ja abgesagt. Wäre also noch ein Platz frei.
cu
Jochen


----------



## radicalric (27. Oktober 2007)

Achtung, leider auch ein Absage von meiner Seite. Nachdem ich sogar den Platz von Maifelder übertragen bekommen habe (immer gut wenn man mit den Clubkameraden persönlich kommuniziert), muß ich leider auf die Teilnahme verzichten. Was ist schon eine Tour die vom Expräsi angeleiert wird, dann aber ohne Ihn stattfindet? Allen anderen Glücklichen wünsche ich eine supertolle MTB Tour mit vielen bleibenden Erinnerungen. Allen daheim gebliebenen gute Besserung.
Viel Spaß  Torsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosser (27. Oktober 2007)

Hilfe Jungs,
was ist los!!
Da bekommen wir mal die Teststrecke von Canyon gezeigt und die Beinharten schwächeln! 
Ich komme gerade von einem Oktoberfest und werde morgen meinen Mann stehen!
Ab 50 fährt man mit Erfahrung!!!!


----------



## carboni (27. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Staabi,

*"Treffen ist um 11:15 am Brunnen vor der Rhein Mosel Halle."
*
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&hl=d...82&spn=0.02782,0.082312&t=h&z=14&iwloc=A&om=1

Ist das der richtige Treffpunkt?

Gruß
Achim


----------



## Staabi (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ja, das ist der richtige Treffpunkt. Also, bis gleich.

Viele Grüße,

Michael
Handy 0160 5537519 falls es noch Fragen gibt.


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Oktober 2007)

Oh Mann, ein ewiges hi und her:
Grosser,  Meinereiner, Herz König und der Rest aus Mainz fahren dann doch mit den Auto: d.h. es kommt wohl doch keiner mit der Bahn nach Koblenz.
Also dann bis 11 Uhr bei sonnigem Wetter auf dem Rheinsteig


----------



## carboni (28. Oktober 2007)

Zehn Beinharte und ein klasse Tourguide unterwegs in Koblenzer Wald, auf tollen Rheinsteig-Pfaden, bei der Bundeswehr, auf den Schieferstein-Trail mit anschließenden Spitzkehren hinunter zur Lahn, am Limes vorbei, gewaltig (teilweise über 20% Steigung) mit Spitzkehren eine ganze Zeitlang nach oben, so 'ne Art "Schenkelsprenger", von dort 'nen super netten Trail mit Sp...   nach unten und wieder runner unn widder nuff unn widder runner unn ... und fast zum Schluss noch an der "Doggie-Parade-Panzerstraße" vorbei in den Schlusstrail nach Koblenz zurück. 

Resultat: Ein Supererlebnis - Danke Michael.


Gruß
Achim


----------



## aju (28. Oktober 2007)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an den Tourguide Michael. Du hast die besten Trails für uns ausgesucht!

Leider war ich faul und habe die Kamera nur einmal ausgepackt. Aber zwei brauchbare Bilder sind trotzdem rausgekommen:









Grüße
Ulrich


----------



## grosser (28. Oktober 2007)

Das war wieder eine saug...... Tour!
Da haben leider die Daheimgebliebenen was verpasst!!
Ansonsten kann ich mich Carboni nur anschließen... ruff, nunner  und wieder nunner einfach super! 

Danke Michael!!!
Ein superTestgelände für Canyon!


----------



## Mr Cannondale (28. Oktober 2007)

Das war eine geniale Tour mit hohem Singletrialanteil, danke Michael, damit hast Du das Predikat Superguide verdient   
Bis zum nächsten mal im Cannyon   Land


----------



## Der Herz-König (28. Oktober 2007)

Da bleibt wenig hinzuzufügen. Ein sehr schöner Tag auf den Trails rund um Koblenz. Danke an Michael.
Freue mich auf das nächste Mal.
Happy trails
Jochen


----------



## picard (28. Oktober 2007)

Da muss ich mich anschließen: Super Tour -> Danke an den Canyon-Guide Michael. Das mit dem rauf und runter stimmt natürlich, siehe Höhenprofil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern jemals schon mal ne Tour mit soviel Treppen gefahren zu sein... wobei ich mal ehrlich sein will und zugebe, daß ich die meisten davon verweigert habe....   Aber ich fahr ja auch kein Canyon-Bike    .

Lediglich den beinhartobligatorischen Einkehrschwung mußte ich vermissen. Aber manchmal muß man halt Prioritäten setzen  . Ansonsten gabs wirklich nix zu meckern, sehr trailige Runde in buntester Herbstlandschaft. Danke Michael!!!!  


Uuuunnnddd: von hier aus die allerbesten Genesungswünsche an unseren kranken Präsi.  

Bis zum nächsten Mal!!

Marion


----------



## mstaab_canyon (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

dann auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an alle Mitfahrer. Freut mich, das es Euch allen gefallen hat und natürlich bin ich gerne für eine Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr zu haben. Schließlich haben wir auch noch andere schöne Trails in unserer Gegend. An rauf-runter-rauf-runter usw. werdet Ihr euch hier aber gewöhnen müssen .

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## [email protected] (29. Oktober 2007)

Mit 24 Stunden Verspätung   auch ein dickes Lob von mir an Michael für einen perfekten Bike-Sonntag  

Da wir den  - Zitat Präsi - "sagenumwobenen B1-Trail" nicht mehr unter die Stollen nehmen konnten, schreit das förmlich nach einer Wiederholung im nächsten Jahr!!!


----------

